# thomas was born at 33 weeks 4 days



## Emilyc

Hello ladies,

I have had my baby last sunday morning at 11.01 am he was born at 33weeks 4 day. I am so happy he made it to that as I was told he cold be born as early as 24 weeks.
He was 5.3 which is a good size and only has a feeing tube in.
I have been told he should be out next week from scbu all being well. 
He can hold his own temp now and he has a good suck.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Me_Mi

:thumbup: congrats! It is always good to hear of all the cuteness entering this world, I hope he gets to go home real soon!


----------



## toothfairyx

Congratulations! Which hospital are you at? We are in Kintbury although we were living in Newbury when Jamie was born at the Royal Berks Hospital.


----------



## AP

hi emily! welcome over! hope he gets home soon! :) fell free to ask for any advise xxxx


----------



## Emilyc

Hi all, just back from the hospital thomas is doing well but has lost a bit of weight! Im so happy he is doing well any advice would be great xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Congrats Emily on the early arrival, hope you get to bring him home soon! x


----------



## alparen

Congrats on your baby!!!! Hope he gets home soon!!!! :hugs: Don't worry aboutt he weight loss. Babies tend to lose before they gain. They lose all the water weight. Hes a good size!! xoxox


----------



## alibaba24

congratulations! well done on making it that far along xx


----------

